# issue with python and mod_python



## amd64 (Feb 21, 2010)

hi all,

i have come across a problem with python and mod_python where the message :


```
Error: Python installation in /usr/local uses threads. mod_python requires it to be built without threads. Please deinstall & 
rebuild/reinstall python with without_threads set
```

i have deinstalled python but how do you rebuild python so the options appear when you reinstall it 

many thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 21, 2010)

[cmd=]make config[/cmd]


----------



## amd64 (Feb 21, 2010)

that didnt work it say "no options to configure" but i tried reinstalling it just in case but it doesnt bring up the box saying what you want to install with it


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, lang/python26 has a *WITH_THREADS=* option in /var/db/ports/python26/options (obviously s/6/5/ for python25).  Try simply `# rm -r /var/db/ports/python*` and try rebuilding.  It should give you the config screen then.


----------



## amd64 (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks thats great it worked


----------

